# Service Engine Soon light help.



## flybynite (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a 2001 Nissan Sentra SE 2.0 and the service engine soon light came on while I was driving. I took it to the local Autozone and had them read the code. The code came up as a 1497 and the person at autozone said that it is a OEM code and that they did not have those codes. Could some one please help with this code. I have not had a very good experience with the local nissan dealer service department in the past and I can handle most repairs on my own.:fluffpol: :fluffy:


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Hey man I was looking around to try and help you out with this code, and I found this website. It is b15sentra.net, and I was looking for a while to find some codes, and I did for the OBDII setup, which is what I am guessing you have. I looked, and that code was not in there though. So the website is there if you want to check it out. Here is the exact link to the OBDII codes I was telling you about OBD II trouble codes. - b15sentra.net forums

Good luck to you!


----------



## flybynite (Oct 24, 2006)

*Code 1491*



flybynite said:


> I have a 2001 Nissan Sentra SE 2.0 and the service engine soon light came on while I was driving. I took it to the local Autozone and had them read the code. The code came up as a 1497 and the person at autozone said that it is a OEM code and that they did not have those codes. Could some one please help with this code. I have not had a very good experience with the local nissan dealer service department in the past and I can handle most repairs on my own.:fluffpol: :fluffy:


 I checked my notes and the code is a 1491 which I found with the help of RedHead7 is a Vacuum Cut Valve Bypass Valve. I am not sure just what that is?


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

I have no idea what that is, but I'm glad you found out what the code means. Good luck with it.


----------



## jcrow (Sep 27, 2005)

flybynite

which code is it 1497(on your first post) or 1491?

I am thinking 1491 is your code because is couldn't find the other code in the FSM.

Here is some info that might help you out.

Service Bulletins Nissan Cars


----------



## flybynite (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes the code was a 1491 and thanks for the help I think I have found what I need to fix the problem this weekend. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jcrow (Sep 27, 2005)

flybynite said:


> Thanks for the help.


No problem


----------

